# Upland Game Now Open in Selected Refuges



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

a bit late...sorry

REFUGES PLAN LATE UPLAND BIRD HUNTING SEASONS

Many National Wildlife Refuges in North Dakota will open all or portions of
their lands to late season upland bird hunting starting Nov. 22. Hunters
may take Hungarian partridge, sharp-tailed grouse and pheasant in most of
these late hunts, but some refuges hold a pheasant-only season. The late
opening date follows the closure of the state's deer gun season and the
departure of most waterfowl.

Hunters are not allowed to use or possess lead shot while hunting on a
refuge, and must follow all state regulations including those on bag
limits. The season closes Jan. 2, 2005.

The refuges and their locations, species included, outlook and phone
numbers:

-Arrowwood NWR, Pingree, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge.
Grouse and pheasant numbers are similar to last year, but the partridge
population is much improved. Hunters must park at the refuge boundary and
walk in. The headquarters area is closed. Information is available at
headquarters and in a kiosk at the start of the auto tour route, just east
of the headquarters turnoff. 701-285-3341.

-Audubon NWR, Coleharbor, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge.
Excellent pheasant numbers, but very few grouse and partridge. Park at one
of the five parking areas along the refuge boundary. Three closed areas.
Consult information sheets and maps, available at headquarters and parking
lot kiosks. 701-442-5474.

-Des Lacs NWR, Kenmare, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge.
Pheasant numbers are fair, grouse are fair to poor, and partridge are very
poor. Maps showing the closed area are available at refuge headquarters.
701-385-4046.

-Lake Alice NWR, Penn, N.D. Pheasant only. Very few birds. Park at
refuge boundary and walk in. Maps and leaflets are available at kiosks on
the refuge and at the Devils Lake office. 701-662-8611.

-Lake Zahl NWR, Zahl, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge. Good
numbers of pheasants, but grouse and partridge hunting is expected to be
marginal. Walk-in only. Tear sheet maps are available at a kiosk on the
refuge, at the Zahl elevator, the Crosby offices of the Fish and Wildlife
Service, and online at 701-965-6488.

-Long Lake NWR, Moffit, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge. Grouse
and pheasant hunting should be good, even though their numbers are down a
little from last year. Partridge numbers are slightly improved. There are
some closed areas. Stop at refuge headquarters for maps and leaflets.
701-387-4397.

-Lostwood NWR, Stanley, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge. Grouse
numbers are good, but very poor pheasant and partridge populations.
Hunters must park at the refuge boundary. Maps and leaflets are available
at refuge headquarters. 701-848-2722.

-J. Clark Salyer NWR, Upham, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge.
Fewer pheasants than last year, but good numbers of grouse and fair
partridge population. Headquarters area is closed. Maps and leaflets can
be found at headquarters. 701-768-2548.

-Tewaukon NWR, Cayuga, N.D. Pheasant only. Outlook is pretty good.
Hunters must walk in. The office/visitor center area is closed. Maps and
leaflets are available at headquarters and at kiosks. 701-724-3598.

-Upper Souris NWR, Berthold, N.D. Pheasant, grouse and partridge.
The area from Lake Darling to Carter Dam reopens. Few pheasants, but good
numbers of grouse and partridge. Must walk in. Maps and leaflets are
available at refuge headquarters and at the information pull-off located
southwest of the dam. 701-468-5467.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Sand Lake refuge opens later after deer hunting. There is tons of pheasants in there.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks! Almost forgot about the late season refuge hunts. Might have to give that a shot this weekend. Thanks for the reminder, Chris.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

thanks for the update, I had contacted G&F about 3 weeks ago on these dates and they said Dec 1. What can I say government workers at their best.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Anyone know how much of the audobon refuge opens up to hunting?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> Consult information sheets and maps, available at headquarters and parking lot kiosks. 701-442-5474.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

missed that one  ....thanks


----------

